
Bret Victor's Bookshelf (2015) - kennethfriedman
http://worrydream.com/Shelf2015/
======
hwj
These are his books on "Programming Languages" and "Programming" (in the
bottom right corner of the image):

* APL: The Language and its Usage

* The Design an Evolution of C++

* The annotated C++ Reference Manual

* The Joy of Clojure

* Eiffel the Language

* Programming Erlang

* Forth (Salman et al.)

* Thinking Forth

* Introduction to Fortran

* The Little Schemer

* The Seasoned Schemer

* The Reasoned Schemer

* The Little MLer

* Programming in Lua

* Lucid, the Dataflow Programming Language

* Functional Programming in Scala

* Clause and Eiffel

* Scatchpad

* Smalltalk-80, The Interactive Programming Environment

* Smalltalk-80, Bits of History, Words of Advice

* The TeXbook

* The METAFONTbook

* TeX: The Program

* METAFONT: The program

* Viewpoint: Toward a computer for visual thinkers

* Visual Grammars for Visual Languages

* How to design programs (Felleisen et al.)

* Design Patterns (Gamma et al.)

* The art of the Metaobject Protocol

* Elements of Programming

* Concepts, techniques and models of computer programming

* Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs

* Types and Programming Languages

* Essentials of Programming Languages

* Advanced compiler design and implementation (Muchnick)

* Introduction to Algorithms (Cormen et al.)

* Hacker's Delight

* Programming Pearls

* Coders at Work

* Computation: finite and infinite machines

* Purely functional data structures

* The space and motion of communication Agents

* Superdistribution

* A small matter of programming

* Basic Theory for Computer Scientists

------
ThomPete
His digital bookshelf is great too

[http://worrydream.com/#!/Links](http://worrydream.com/#!/Links)

I've read most of those books but when it comes to math/electronics I
unfortunately only understand some of it a big fault in my choice of areas to
study.

If I could do it over again, math would at least have been as important to me
as the arts and philosophy.

I'm always a little envious of people who are able to read the kind of books
on his 2015 bookshelf and actually understand them.

Then again we can't be good at everything.

------
sam_lowry_
Why do we keep talking about Victor Bret? The world largely ignored his ideas.

~~~
unixhero
No it wasn't ignored. I was largely inspired! Inspired to invent on principle.
He also produced amongst others real products such as his synthesizer which
received rave reviews.

------
Anon84
Interesting selection. I'm surprised to find some of my more eclectic
favorites included:

\- Naked Ape, Desmond Morris

\- Feynman Lectures on Computation - Feynman

\- Guide to Feynman Diagrams - Mattuck

\- Visual Complexity - Lima

\- Data Analysis - Sivia

\- Emergence - Jonhson

